# Degus



## jackdaniels007 (Nov 15, 2008)

2 female degus available North Hertfordshire 

1 adult and one 8 week old.


----------



## btpotter (Nov 10, 2008)

h if theres any possibilty of getting them to doncaster i would like to offer them a home cheers toni


----------

